# Hexes Augments and Cavalry



## mahavira (Jan 10, 2010)

This is probably a stupid question but here goes - when an augment such as Wissan's Wildform or Power of Darkness is cast on cavalry, do the mounts get the bonuses or just the riders? In some cases this won't be relevant (toughness and leadership, for example) but S4 horses or S5 cold ones are a different story. I can't find anything that says it clearly (but it's a thick rulebook) - arguably that means they do get the bonuses but if there is a clear statement somewhere I'd like to be able to point to it.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Page 82 says cavalry is treated in all respects as single model, so the whole profile is affected just as if the spell is cast on a unit of infantry, &c.

There are specific FAQ which indicate specific things do not work this way, but generally both mount and rider are boosted.


----------

